# DIP switches for Pauper



## jessemhopkins (Aug 19, 2019)

Hello, I am a dummy. Can anyone point me in the right direction for dip switches for the pauper? I'm not sure I'm seeing the right thing on Mouser. If anyone can drop a link to the right switch, I'd appreciate the help!


----------



## zgrav (Aug 19, 2019)

I have not built this pedal, but it looks like this is the link for the DIP switch you would order --  http://smallbear-electronics.mybigcommerce.com/dip-switch-2-position/
and this is a link for the DPDT on/off/on toggle switch from the same source:  http://smallbear-electronics.mybigcommerce.com/dpdt-center-off-pc-mount/

Mouser probably carries these items, so you can use the info in these links to narrow your search there.


----------



## Robert (Aug 19, 2019)

This looks like the correct part at Mouser:  Mouser - CTS 210-2MS


----------



## jessemhopkins (Aug 19, 2019)

Perfect, thanks for the tips!


----------



## ntuncer (Mar 7, 2022)

Hello, is the dip switch below also suitable for the Pauper?









						Dip Switch 2 Positions Gold Plated Contacts Top Actuated
					

PIC - Get It Fast - Same Day Shipping




					www.taydaelectronics.com
				




Cheers


----------



## Robert (Mar 7, 2022)

Yep, those will work.


----------

